# Military Service Rifle competition July 29th



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't have to be a member to enter this fun event.

Many class's for the different "As issued to troops" rifles with iron sights only.
20 rounds fired.
What,When,Where, ect,ect at the following link:

http://www.erml-gunclub.org/

Dust off that old piece and come join us! :thumbsup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

That sure is a mighty fine looking M-1 you got there Tony.

Different course of fire for this one, no 50 yd targets.

Rick


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

would love too....just to far for me.....love my Garand ....and a fine shooter too


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> would love too....just to far for me.....love my Garand ....and a fine shooter too


 
Do you mean the driving distance or the target distance? 

Rick


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Ha! for SURE, 100 yards is gonna be far for me!Thanks for selling me the M-1 Rick. Its a good'n and a pleasure to shoot such a fine rifle with history.Got a bit of 30-06 brass that needs trimming. Any recommendations on which one to buy?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I use a RCBS Trim Pro, actually have 3 of them, one set to each caliber. If you'd like to bring'um by you can use my trimmer to whittle'um down to the right size until you get one.

Rick


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Any countries military?? This sounds like a blast


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Big YES!

*Any* military rifle EVER issued to mass troops.
Class's are:
up to the end of WWI
WWII
Korean/Vietnam
Post Vietnam

Also, if enough single shot rifles show up, they have a class for those.

I've gotta Trapdoor Springfield thats a sweet shooter.


----------

